
Out of a Rare Super Bowl I Recording, a Clash with the N.F.L. Unspools - 8ig8
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/03/sports/football/super-bowl-i-recording-broadcast-nfl-troy-haupt.html?_r=2
======
dalke
FWIW, there were about 70 comments about this yesterday, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11021463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11021463)
.

~~~
randycupertino
Why isn't HN more proactive about removing duplicate posts? The reposting here
seems very excessive.

~~~
dalke
Perhaps
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)
might give some idea of what the moderators are thinking?

------
randycupertino
Why doesn't he just post it on youtube?

~~~
dalke
He can have, watch, and archive copies because the Supreme Court in Sony Corp.
of America v. Universal City Studios established that time shifting is covered
under fair use.

Posting a copy to YouTube, without permission of the copyright holders, is in
general not covered under fair use, which means he could be sued for copyright
violation.

